# VST Bastkets



## t-c

I'm looking at getting some VST baskets for the R58, but was wondering will they fit into the stock Rocket portafilter or will I need to buy a new p/f for them?

Cheers.

tc


----------



## Glenn

Happy to report they fit the stock Rocket portafilter

What sizes were you considering?


----------



## t-c

Thanks Glen, Looking at them from Has Bean the 18, 20 and 22g ridgeless.


----------



## sjenner

Also worth taking a look at IMS Competition baskets t-c.

These have bigger angles than VST baskets, but have similar precision perforation...

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/ims-competition-filter-basket-14-17g

I have just bought the one above today, and I bought the bigger one around a month back, I find it more forgiving regarding channelling.


----------



## Charliej

If you decide to opt for the IMS ones I can source those pretty cheaply from the same place as I'm getting the Gaggia brass dispersion plates from.


----------



## jeebsy

How cheap is pretty cheaply?


----------



## Xpenno

Charliej said:


> If you decide to opt for the IMS ones I can source those pretty cheaply from the same place as I'm getting the Gaggia brass dispersion plates from.


I'd be interested in this also.


----------



## t-c

sjenner said:


> Also worth taking a look at IMS Competition baskets t-c.
> 
> These have bigger angles than VST baskets, but have similar precision perforation...
> 
> http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/ims-competition-filter-basket-14-17g
> 
> I have just bought the one above today, and I bought the bigger one around a month back, I find it more forgiving regarding channelling.


Thanks SJenner, Charlie, what's the difference between the two, is it simply different manufacturer's/different styles?

Charlie, I may be interested in that offer from you thanks fella. I've found that 18g in the double basket for the Rocket seems to be right for my taste, so hoping the same with either VST or IMS.


----------



## Sofmonk

Hi charliej , also Interested in the ims basket as I have the ims shower screen for my Rocket...


----------



## Glenn

Just double check the depth of the 22 before ordering


----------



## Charliej

t-c said:


> Thanks SJenner, Charlie, what's the difference between the two, is it simply different manufacturer's/different styles?
> 
> Charlie, I may be interested in that offer from you thanks fella. I've found that 18g in the double basket for the Rocket seems to be right for my taste, so hoping the same with either VST or IMS.


I'm sorry but I don't know that much about the IMS ones myself I'll have a look for the link I sent someone about which ones my supplier can get and post that in the lounge. As far as I'm aware the difference is to do with the IMS sides being slightly tapered instead of straight and the actual holes themselves being conical in the IMS ones.


----------



## t-c

Thanks Charlie


----------



## Charliej

Glenn,

Just as a reference they have several different models of each basket with suggested machine fitments so there are quite a few versions of the 18/22 for example.


----------

